# CAT5e VS CAT6



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Crystals is a new one for me for the modular plugs, I like that name. 

The modular plugs are completely compatible. A cat 5 mod plug will fit in a cat 6 jack and vice versa.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

@splatz - Sorry, I had to adjust my original message to indicate punchdowns in place of crystals (or modular conn). My bad....I was late in that adjustment as you already commented.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Some cat 6 is 23 gauge, some is 24 gauge. Cat 5 is all 24 gauge. The 23 gauge might be to big for cat 5 IDCs in patch panels and jacks.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Are both systems punched down to T568A or is one T568B?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

There is no negative impact to the performance, just make sure the terminations are the same, Keystone jack/punchdown block.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

3DDesign said:


> Are both systems punched down to T568A or is one T568B?


In my experience it is customer/facility specific. Seems that a few years ago everyone I ran across was doing B, and now everyone is doing A.

It doesn't really matter as long as it's the same on both ends.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

AK_sparky said:


> In my experience it is customer/facility specific. Seems that a few years ago everyone I ran across was doing B, and now everyone is doing A.
> 
> It doesn't really matter as long as it's the same on both ends.


That's why I'm asking. The photo shows T568A, is the older system T568B?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Cat6 may physically fit onto Cat5e devices, but it will only run at Cat5e speeds. Weekest link in the chain.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The cat 6 is rated a higher speed of 10 Gigibit vs 1 Gigibit of 5e.
The 6 has a higher twist rate than 5e.
Each pair on 6 is rated for 2 way communication, 5e is not.
The better 6 cables have a plastic divider between the pairs.
Both take an RJ-45 plug.

The difference on the plugs, jacks, blocks, and equipment is the rating.
A slight difference in the internal design allows for a higher rating.
Just like any rating it's only as good as the weakest link.

It's been a few years but I don't think there was too much of a price difference.
But for big jobs and penny pinchers it all adds up.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

3DDesign said:


> That's why I'm asking. The photo shows T568A, is the older system T568B?


Nope. Both came at the same time. You can use either one.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Maybe they (the building operators) mean that they will not get certification or qualification rating.

Parts have to be compatible for the rating and related warranties. You will not pass a certification if you have Cat5e ports and Cat6 cable; while this may not be a performance issue(s), it is a "admin issue". Think of it like using aftermarket parts on your car, you could put in a higher performance parts but that may affect the warranty of the car or other systems on the car.

You might pass qualification because nobody really cares what the cable is, it just reports that you can achieve a specific standard, but does not check for all the performance issues related to the certification requirement.

Cheers

John


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

3DDesign said:


> Are both systems punched down to T568A or is one T568B?


We connect all our LAN cable in A, that is, T568A.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

I wanted to thank all you guys for the help you've been for me. Kudo's to all of you!!!!


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

3DDesign said:


> Are both systems punched down to T568A or is one T568B?


T568B. T568A is a voice standard. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Cat6 may physically fit onto Cat5e devices, but it will only run at Cat5e speeds. Weekest link in the chain.


That is not true at all!! I have proven that. I use a Cable Certifier and almost always get Cat 5e to certify at Cat 6 speeds. It is the manufacturers that set the bandwidth specs and certify up to the rated bandwidth of there particular product. [emoji4] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

cl2sparky said:


> T568B. T568A is a voice standard.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Cite your sources please...I call BS.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

AK_sparky said:


> Cite your sources please...I call BS.


Google is your friend. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

cl2sparky said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Google is just a good search engine.

I call BS on whatever page Google brought you to, to make that statement.


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

emtnut said:


> Google is just a good search engine.
> 
> I call BS on whatever page Google brought you to, to make that statement.


It you have had any formal training in cabling the you would know that T568A was used for voice and T568B was data. Can you tell me which of the 4 pairs are actually used? And how they are used?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

cl2sparky said:


> It you have had any formal training in cabling the you would know that T568A was used for voice and T568B was data. Can you tell me which of the 4 pairs are actually used? And how they are used?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Nobody said there would be a test today..!..


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

cl2sparky said:


> It you have had any formal training in cabling the you would know that T568A was used for voice and T568B was data. Can you tell me which of the 4 pairs are actually used? And how they are used?


I think what you meant to say is that both are acceptable data standards, but that T568A is backwards-compatible with 1- and 2-pair USOC (telecom) wiring standards.

That actually makes T568A a preferred standard, regardless of use, since it is expandable and flexible for future changes.

I have a 4-year Bachelor Degree in Electronics Engineering Technology. Is that "formal training" enough for you?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

.... haha ... I'm just a mudder 

... really ! Check my profile !


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

568B and 568A are identical except for color, there are two USOC standards for 8 pin modular plugs / jacks, one lays out the pins the same, one does not. 

568B was compatible with AT&T's legacy standard for digital phone systems, and for example the T1 pinout. 

When people talk about RJ45 they usually are not quite using the term correctly, RJ45 is actually a telephone standard jack, with one pair one on pins 4&5 and pair two on pins 1&2 of an 8 pin modular plug / jack. So the colors match 568B

(NO FORMAL TRAINING, NOT EVEN A LESSON.)


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

cl2sparky said:


> That is not true at all!! I have proven that. I use a Cable Certifier and almost always get Cat 5e to certify at Cat 6 speeds. It is the manufacturers that set the bandwidth specs and certify up to the rated bandwidth of there particular product. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Of course you can ... and I bet the times you don't get the Cat6 speeds are on long runs of cable :thumbsup:

Don't take my word for it thou ... google it


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> I think what you meant to say is that both are acceptable data standards, but that T568A is backwards-compatible with 1- and 2-pair USOC (telecom) wiring standards.
> 
> That actually makes T568A a preferred standard, regardless of use, since it is expandable and flexible for future changes.
> 
> I have a 4-year Bachelor Degree in Electronics Engineering Technology. Is that "formal training" enough for you?


How's the new job going AK ?

I was just wondering if it's safe now for me to fly out to the east coast :whistling2:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

emtnut said:


> How's the new job going AK ?
> 
> I was just wondering if it's safe now for me to fly out to the east coast :whistling2:


The new job is excellent! Kind of miss getting my hands dirty though!

Safest piece of pie in the sky! :thumbup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> The new job is excellent! Kind of miss getting my hands dirty though!
> 
> Safest piece of pie in the sky! :thumbup:


If you can't get your hands dirty, as long as your mind is dirty .... :whistling2:

Glad to hear the job is going well :thumbsup:
If I do make it out there, I'll give you a shout .


----------

